# Welche Matchrolle???



## Erik90 (30. April 2005)

Hallo,
welche Rollen benutzt ihr zum Match- und Bologneseangel???

Wie findet ihr die Mitchell AX

Gruß Erik


----------



## Adrian* (30. April 2005)

*AW: Welche Matchrolle???*

nicht verkehrt...


----------



## Erik90 (30. April 2005)

*AW: Welche Matchrolle???*

nicht verkehrt...????
Wie darf ich das verstehen??

Gruß Erik


----------



## Adrian* (30. April 2005)

*AW: Welche Matchrolle???*

Ich find die Mitchel AX is ganz ok....


----------



## Erik90 (30. April 2005)

*AW: Welche Matchrolle???*

achso darauf bezog sich das nicht verkehrt...!

Gruß Erik


----------



## Adrian* (30. April 2005)

*AW: Welche Matchrolle???*

ja...


----------



## Angler505 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welche Matchrolle???*

*Hallo,*
wenn dein Geldbeutel es zuläst dann nimm lieber die 4000er EXS oder Super Match,
Die ACX als 2000er kostet knapp 20EUR dagegen die 4000er EXS 35EUR und die Super Match 40EUR kostet.
Auf der Bolo reicht die 2000er dagegn auf einer Match nehme ich lieber die 4000er Modelle. Dazu bieten halt die Matchrollen auch entsprechend flache Spulen damit du nicht erst Unterspulen mußt oder mehere 100er Meter auf die Spule drauf drehst.

mfg
Friedel


----------



## DerStipper (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welche Matchrolle???*

Hab die 2000er ACX die ist für das Geld schon ziemlich gut.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welche Matchrolle???*



			
				Erik90 schrieb:
			
		

> welche Rollen benutzt ihr zum Match- und Bologneseangel???



In welche Richtung ist die Frage denn gemeint?  besonders schnell die Rolle (große Spule) oder eher besonders leicht? oder beides ausgewogen? und wie groß soll die Beute sein sprich wie dick die Schnur? zwischen Ukelei und Karpfenmontagen ist bei mir ein großer Unterschied. Gibt für jede Variante gutes Zeugs.


----------



## Erik90 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welche Matchrolle???*

Hallo,
Ich will die Rolle zum angeln auf dicke Bleien und Plötzen.
Ich wollte Eine Spule mit 0,14 und die ersatz spule mit 0,18.
Beim Geld beutel wollt ich so 30€ ausgeben. 40€ wär das absolute maximum.
Bei der größe der Spule hab ich keine Ahnung, aber ausgewogen ist bestimmt gut.
Geht das ???

Gruß Erik


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welche Matchrolle???*

Also ich würd mal nach Cormoran gucken - bei dem Preislimit, sonst wäre immer eine Shimano Stradic GTM zu empfehlen - aber 70-80 EUR = 2x das Geld. 
Cormoran hat so im unteren Preissegment viel Rolle für wenig Geld. (Askari hat die auch sehr günstig) Gibt auch eine der vielen Cor~ "irgendwas" mit großer Matchspule (großer Umfang=schneller Einzug),
aber da du es nicht besonders schnell im Einzug haben willst, normale Fische fangen willst und recht dünne Schnüre nimmst würde ich dir zu einer Antera raten, gibts in mehreren Ausführungen und die Größe ist mit 30/35/40 auch frei wählbar (Gewicht contra Einzug & Drillkraft). 
Cormoran hat die Heckbremsen seit 10 Jahren sehr gut im Griff, ich habe eine Sinus BR7Pi hier gerade liegen und die Quali (& Optik) ist sehr fein - selbst die Freilaufbremse ist besser als so manche Billigrollen-Vollbremse- , und so eine Kampfbremse ist eine feine Sache falls doch mal ein Karpfen dran ist (und wer will das nicht?) und Du deine real im Test ermittelte Tragkraft auch sicher behalten willst - trotz Schnur nachlassen beim heftigen Run.
Bei dünnen Schnüren nehme ich immer lieber Heckbremsen, das ist erheblich schneller in der Verstellung (wenn du den ersten größeren Karpfen daran gedrillt hast wirst du mich voll verstehen   ) und wenn der Fisch nicht gerade 1,20m lang ist, haste noch ganz gute Karten den auch zum Kescher zu führen. 
Hängt natürlich auch noch von anderen Faktoren ab!  :q


----------

